

Qst.me - New URL and Text Shortener - leftnode
http://qst.me/

======
leftnode
OP here.

I wrote this over the past day. A little simple URL shortener, which stands
for Quest Me (hey, good names are hard to come by).

After bit.ly got $2 million, I figure it can't hurt.

I have plans to add a nice, simple API, bookmarklet.

Currently, if you create a URL or block of text, you can append a $ at the end
(<http://qst.me/5$> for example) to see where it redirects to or the block of
text and how many times it's been viewed.

Let me know what you think.

Thanks!

~~~
pclark
how are you going to make money?

